# Cologne Pics



## digger don (Apr 13, 2009)

This 1 is on ebay now


----------



## digger don (Apr 13, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## digger don (Apr 13, 2009)

pic 3


----------



## digger don (Apr 13, 2009)

pic 4


----------



## digger don (Apr 13, 2009)

pic 5


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 13, 2009)

Smash em or give em to doug

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait so these are your prized bottles ive been hearing about?

 Digger Ry


----------



## digger don (Apr 14, 2009)

Ry  It's not nice to smash these nice pontiled bottles.Your talking crazy!


----------



## digger don (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is another one Ryan  wanted to smash but I  grabbed it and brought it home . And Ryan its not nice to make fun of other people collections . Even if you do have the nicest bromo seltzer collection I've ever seen. LOL


----------



## digger don (Apr 14, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 14, 2009)

When they dig diamonds up in South Africa they dont throw away the ones with flaws.


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 14, 2009)

Don makes fun of me for taking home broken pottery to put back togeather so I bust his balls on his broken cologne collection. I think I have some nice colognes laying around here don if you want to trade for a nice soda or two[] And your right I am very jelouse of his screwtop bromo and broken milk top collection [:-]
 Hey you should post a link on the form with your nice blue OP utility so more people can see it, it should do a lot better than what its at.

 Digger Ry


----------

